# The Jackson Diaries



## Foxbat (Dec 3, 2005)

This is an interesting development. Universal intend to release a DVD(2 disc collector's edition) of Peter Jackson's production of King Kong a few days before the cinematic release of his Simian Blockbuster. I presume this is to stir up a bit of interest but I think it might split the DVD buying public in two...a special edition without an actual movie included???? 

Seems a bit silly to me


----------

